# Guess who they are



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 600 employees and has the following statistics?:

29 have been accused of spouse abuse
7 have been arrested for fraud
19 have been accused of writing bad cheques
117 have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses
3 have done time for assault
71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit
4 have been arrested on drug-related charges
8 have been arrested for shoplifting
21 are currently defendants in lawsuits
84 have been arrested for drink driving in the last year.

allegedly

Which organization is this?






It's the 635 members of the House of Commons, the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us in line.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Benefits agency ?
Bill


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 600 employees and has the following statistics?: ... It's the 635 members of the House of Commons, the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us in line.


OK. Evidence please - chapter & verse.

Interested of Ilford.

PS - Your answer at the bottom of your thread isn't readily visible. Suggest deleting a few paragraphs to bring it up some.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi


No evidence needed, it is the House of Commons remember. However if you really need to know we will deliver it all on CD for you 

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> However if you really need to know we will deliver it all on CD for you


Go on then, but for God's sake don't send it Recorded Delivery.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MP*

Unbelievable.

Although it is actually more than believable.

Russell


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Answer already up, I got it wrong anyway. I thought the US Pentagen


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Why did this not surprise me :roll: 

Bubblehead


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A familiar story me thinks :wink:

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RR said:


> .
> 
> It's the 635 members of the House of Commons, the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us in line.


You voted ? Then you voted one of them in. Democracy in action.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RR said:


> Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 600 employees and has the following statistics?:
> 
> 29 have been accused of spouse abuse
> 7 have been arrested for fraud
> ...


Paul has spotted it already its exactly the same list as used in the USA with the answer given as the US congress.

I spotted it (amongst others) one time it appeared on MHF in off topic (now deleted) and it also appeared (US congress version) on MHF in January of this year.

Its not true folks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Its not true folks.


The remarkable thing Frank, is that I was perfectly prepared to believe it and don't think I was alone in that belief !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What are your views on gas attacks, G ? ;-)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> What are your views on gas attacks, G ? ;-)


I hoped I'd made that abundantly clear in all the postings on the subject Dave ! I don't believe in them and think it an iniquity that the accessories industry should play on the gullibility of the public and provide " detectors".

That doesn't stop me having little faith in the MPs who decide our laws though !

G


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There is usually lots of hot air flying around the commons dave and they are always attacking each other, what a gas :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> What are your views on gas attacks, G ? ;-)


??????


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RR said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > What are your views on gas attacks, G ? ;-)
> ...


RR you started this we could ask ??????


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


Why not :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

More worrying - How many have actually been sacked for telling the truth?


----------

